# FLORIDA ONLY - WESH Orlando (NBC) 1/24 schedule change



## PopcornGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

Schedules have updated but a heads-up to check your Season Passes. WESH (NBC) in Orlando is running the Florida Republican Debate from 9pm-11pm on Thursday 1/24. A new 1hr "Chuck" and new 1hr "Celebrity Apprentice" have moved to Saturday afternoon (1/26).


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I thought I saw that when I was flipping to the game this weekend, but wasn't sure and NBC site didn't list anything.

Question though, isn't there supposed to be a new chuck, celeb appr, then another new chuck? Where will the 2nd chuch be at?


----------



## PopcornGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

8pm-9pm - new "Chuck"
9pm-11pm - "Florida Republican Debate" (the other 2 new programs moved to Saturday afternoon at 2pm-"Celebrity Apprentice" and 3pm-"Chuck")

Tivo will pick up the schedule change but check for recording conflicts for Saturday.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

PopcornGuy said:


> 8pm-9pm - new "Chuck"
> 9pm-11pm - "Florida Republican Debate" (the other 2 new programs moved to Saturday afternoon at 2pm-"Celebrity Apprentice" and 3pm-"Chuck")
> 
> Tivo will pick up the schedule change but check for recording conflicts for Saturday.


Wow thanks. I totally read that the debate was from 8-11 hence my confusion.


----------



## PopcornGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, if you let Tivo do the work, it would not have picked up the Saturday 3PM "Chuck" since it had the description for the one that already aired at 8PM on Thursday. I manually set this one to record. The WESH-Orlando rebroadcast on the HD channel was terrible. It had the HD aspect ratio but with side bars AND top bars. Still can't watch it now.

But, because of the guide data error, if the network runs it again, Tivo will pick it up as a new episode in the next 28 days.


----------

